# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A jane kosovaret nje popull i militarizuar?

## Anesti_55

Peshendetje.Natyrisht qe kam ndegjuar se eshte kryer nje proces per grumbullimin e armeve.A ka nje ligj per armet pa leje?Ajo qe me intereson me shume eshte per  demilitarizimin e trurit tek kosovaret.A kane tendenca per mbajtje arme.A ndjehen rehate pa te?A eshte ndjesia tek te rijte qe te mbajne me vete nje arme te ftohte.Pra i japin  prioritet armes apo mendjes per tu mbrojtur.

----------


## alnosa

C'fare do te thote *Demilitarizim* ?!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Anest shiko ata po i japin prioritet me shum vetmbrojtjes sesa armeve sepse njerezit po ndjehen me te sigurte me te sepse nuk eshte e sigurt qe ndonje i krisur te afrohet edhe Zoti e di c`të ndodh pastaj...edhe pse e ceke Kosovën? kesi lloj raste ka edhe ne Shqipëri amo fakti që mas shumti pom qudit asht se FSK-ja forca jon eshte pajisur me armatur të leht kurse një civil mund të mbaj një armë të tipit shum më të rendë "Heavy Weapon" sesa Ushtria jon e asaj nuk i thuhet as Ushtri ky eshte nje problem serioz...

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> C'fare do te thote *Demilitarizim* ?!


carmatosje.........

----------


## Anesti_55

Hahhaa!Nese keni pare une nuk kam shprehur ndonje opinjin timin, por thjeshte kam pyetur, duke u nise qe militarizimi eshte ne mentalitetin e popujve patrialkale, por dhe perse jo dhe te individeve te kategorise se trete.Nuk perjashtoj rastin e amerikanve te cilet per banoret e fshatrave lejojne arme gjahu, per vetembrojtje.Une jam rritur ne Durres, ne nje qytet ku arma e zjarrit, nuk ka hy ne pune prej shekujsh.Por megjithe kete egzistonte tek te rijnte idea e mbajtjes se nje arme te ftohte, e kjo nga edukimi i shqipetareve qe ka sjelle njeriun me teperamaent, te prekshem por dhe qe fyen dhe fyhet per asgje.Pothuajse c'do shqipetar ne moshe te re qe sapo fillonte pune gjeja e pare qe bente ishte thika.E kshtu bera dhe une.Javen e pare bera nje thike te bukur dhe mezi prita rastin te vinte e djela dhe te shkoja tek shtepija e nje profesorit tim te muzikes.Stathi ishte me origjine hebre, megjithese ai nuk e shprehte nje gje te tille.Por mund te them se bente pjese ne njerzit me te ditur te qyetit.Sapo hyra ne shtepine e tije i thashe se fillova pune pasi nuk me lejojne per te vazhduar shkollen, e per te treguar se isha nje usta i mire qe ditet e para, i tregova gjithe qef thiken.*Ai sapo e pa, u ngrys, e me nje shprehje qe me beri te renqethem me tha, Bravo Anesti paske bere nje fletehyrje per burg.Mjafton ta paraqesesh dhe deren e ke te hapur.Mbeta i zhgenjyer dhe sapo dola e hodha ate ne koshin e plehrave.Me vone profesori nderroi jete ne burg si poliagjent dhe s'ka kush tja kerkoj eshtrat dhe sot, por fjalet e tij i kam perdore per te sheruar te rijte nga ky mentalitet negativ.*Nisur nga sa thashe, sinqerisht mendova se ndonje qe me urren per temat e mija ngacmuese, do te me fyente pikerisht per konceptimin qe i jap une njeriut qe kerkon armen. Por u shtanga, paska ndodh krejt e kunderta.Sinqerisht nuk po kuptoja nese ishte per te qeshe o per te qare.Pyetja nuk ka te beje me kushtet qe ka kosova sot pas lufte apo ne gjendje lufte.Une e shtroj problemin si mentalitet.

----------


## BESIIM

Anesti munde te te jap nje pergjigje sepse nuk ka shume koh qe jam larguar nga Kosova.
Ne Kosovaret pak per tradit,pak per nevoj, e pak per mendjemadhesi gati te gjithe kemi arme.Kjo gje pas luftes ka ren pak, por mund te te them  qe ka shume arme neper duar, ndaq te ftohta, ndaq te nxehta.Kjo eshte me e theksuar neper fshatra,por nuk do mend qe ka edhe neper qyete.

----------


## Testim

> A ka nje ligj per armet pa leje?Ajo qe me intereson me shume eshte per demilitarizimin e trurit tek kosovaret.


Në fakt truri jonë është shëndrruar në lulelakër.

Kemi pasur tru, sot në vend të trurit kemi një lulelakër. Pse?

Sepse me këtë gjendje nën okupimin ndërkombëtar, me varfëri e papunësi të skajshme, vetëm një popull që ka lulelakër në vend të trurit mund t'i durojë këto poshtërsi.

Ajo që ti e quan tru të militarizuar, është truri i vërtetë. Një tru të këtillë e ka rinia greke që dogji gjithë Greqinë para ca kohësh. Ata kanë tru, ne kemi lulelakër.

----------


## skampin

> Hahhaa!Nese keni pare une nuk kam shprehur ndonje opinjin timin, por thjeshte kam pyetur, duke u nise qe militarizimi eshte ne mentalitetin e popujve patrialkale, por dhe perse jo dhe te individeve te kategorise se trete.Nuk perjashtoj rastin e amerikanve te cilet per banoret e fshatrave lejojne arme gjahu, per vetembrojtje.Une jam rritur ne Durres, ne nje qytet ku arma e zjarrit, nuk ka hy ne pune prej shekujsh.Por megjithe kete egzistonte tek te rijnte idea e mbajtjes se nje arme te ftohte, e kjo nga edukimi i shqipetareve qe ka sjelle njeriun me teperamaent, te prekshem por dhe qe fyen dhe fyhet per asgje.Pothuajse c'do shqipetar ne moshe te re qe sapo fillonte pune gjeja e pare qe bente ishte thika.E kshtu bera dhe une.Javen e pare bera nje thike te bukur dhe mezi prita rastin te vinte e djela dhe te shkoja tek shtepija e nje profesorit tim te muzikes.Stathi ishte me origjine hebre, megjithese ai nuk e shprehte nje gje te tille.Por mund te them se bente pjese ne njerzit me te ditur te qyetit.Sapo hyra ne shtepine e tije i thashe se fillova pune pasi nuk me lejojne per te vazhduar shkollen, e per te treguar se isha nje usta i mire qe ditet e para, i tregova gjithe qef thiken.*Ai sapo e pa, u ngrys, e me nje shprehje qe me beri te renqethem me tha, Bravo Anesti paske bere nje fletehyrje per burg.Mjafton ta paraqesesh dhe deren e ke te hapur.Mbeta i zhgenjyer dhe sapo dola e hodha ate ne koshin e plehrave.Me vone profesori nderroi jete ne burg si poliagjent dhe s'ka kush tja kerkoj eshtrat dhe sot, por fjalet e tij i kam perdore per te sheruar te rijte nga ky mentalitet negativ.*Nisur nga sa thashe, sinqerisht mendova se ndonje qe me urren per temat e mija ngacmuese, do te me fyente pikerisht per konceptimin qe i jap une njeriut qe kerkon armen. Por u shtanga, paska ndodh krejt e kunderta.Sinqerisht nuk po kuptoja nese ishte per te qeshe o per te qare.Pyetja nuk ka te beje me kushtet qe ka kosova sot pas lufte apo ne gjendje lufte.Une e shtroj problemin si mentalitet.


duhet te kesh ndonje gje kunder Kosoves  ti  se kete lloj problemi e kemi ne te Shqiperise me shume se ata,qenke dhe nga Durresi dhe nuk e dike!!!! shume e çuditeshme.
sa per amerikanet qe jane te armatosur gjer ne dhembe te gjithe i madhe e i vogel flet kot se mjafton te shofesh ate dokumentarin e Majkell Mur dhe aty tregohet sa kollaj eshte te armatosesh atje dhe sa arme ka ne qarkullim.
ne jemi ballkanas dhe jemi te gjithe njelloj ne kete drejtim,pyet ndonje qe eshte emigrant ne Krete (Greqi) dhe te tregoje se si maloket e kretes mbrojne parcelat me kanabis nga policia. spo flas per serbet malazezet apo bosnjen apo bullgarine se dhe ata jane njelloj ose me keq.

----------


## Anesti_55

> Në fakt truri jonë është shëndrruar në lulelakër.
> 
> Kemi pasur tru, sot në vend të trurit kemi një lulelakër. Pse?
> 
> Sepse me këtë gjendje nën okupimin ndërkombëtar, me varfëri e papunësi të skajshme, vetëm një popull që ka lulelakër në vend të trurit mund t'i durojë këto poshtërsi.
> 
> Ajo që ti e quan tru të militarizuar, është truri i vërtetë. Një tru të këtillë e ka rinia greke që dogji gjithë Greqinë para ca kohësh. Ata kanë tru, ne kemi lulelakër.


Pyetja ishte per kosovaret dhe jo per grket.Interesant ktu nuk ka gje per tu fyer.kur une shprehem per demilitarizim te trurit kjo nenkupton qe edukimi yt te arrje ne ate shkalle qe sido qe te vijne kontradiktat te mos shkoje ndermend me perdore arme, por llogjiken, dhe anen ligjore.(ketu nuk behet fjele per momente lufte.)Dhe ketu tek ne njerzit nuk mbajne arme por ka dy lloj tipesh, nje pale qe nuk e mbajne nga frika e ligjit dhe nje pale qe nuk i shkon ndermend per te.Pershembull une e kam ndaluar ne familje qe femijve tu blihen lojra si pushke, pistolete, tankse etj.I kritikoj kur shohin filma horror.E njejta gje dhe me vjedhjen.Ka njerez qe e kane pasion ate, ka te tjere qe nese nuk i sheh kush e marrin ate qe s'eshte e tyre, por ka dhe nje takem qe nuk i shkon ne mendje qe te pervetesojne nje gje qe s'eshte etyre.Ky eshte edukim.Tashti me thuaj se c'ka ketu qe per nje person qe ngre nje problem te tille edukimi, pa tjeter na qenka shka, i poshter, i degjeneruar etj.Me duket se eshte e kunderta.C'far i mesoni ju femijeve? Te rrokin armet e te vritetn per nje fjale goje?Te bejne trimin, e  te shkojne per lesh duke lene njmije probleme me pas?Ju c'do gje e lidhni me serbet, apo shkaun sic i thoni ju.Ne itali ishte para pak vitesh nje diskutim per shqipetaret.Prinderit italiane ngrenin problemin  qe femijet e tyre duke pase ne klase femije shqipetare,me cilesite e mesiperme, kishin filluar dhe ato te mbanin arme.Per kete fenomen ato kerkonin qe femijet ekstrakomunitare e kryesisht shqipetaret te qendronin ne klasa te vecanta!!!!Tema qe une ngre hyn tek stndartet, e standartet duan by.the te realizohen, por ndonjehere dhe tru.

----------


## Shiu

> Pyetja ishte per kosovaret dhe jo per grket.Interesant ktu nuk ka gje per tu fyer.kur une shprehem per demilitarizim te trurit kjo nenkupton qe edukimi yt te arrje ne ate shkalle qe sido qe te vijne kontradiktat te mos shkoje ndermend me perdore arme, por llogjiken, dhe anen ligjore.(ketu nuk behet fjele per momente lufte.)Dhe ketu tek ne njerzit nuk mbajne arme por ka dy lloj tipesh, nje pale qe nuk e mbajne nga frika e ligjit dhe nje pale qe nuk i shkon ndermend per te.Pershembull une e kam ndaluar ne familje qe femijve tu blihen lojra si pushke, pistolete, tankse etj.I kritikoj kur shohin filma horror.E njejta gje dhe me vjedhjen.Ka njerez qe e kane pasion ate, ka te tjere qe nese nuk i sheh kush e marrin ate qe s'eshte e tyre, por ka dhe nje takem qe nuk i shkon ne mendje qe te pervetesojne nje gje qe s'eshte etyre.Ky eshte edukim.Tashti me thuaj se c'ka ketu qe per nje person qe ngre nje problem te tille edukimi, pa tjeter na qenka shka, i poshter, i degjeneruar etj.Me duket se eshte e kunderta.C'far i mesoni ju femijeve? Te rrokin armet e te vritetn per nje fjale goje?Te bejne trimin, e  te shkojne per lesh duke lene njmije probleme me pas?Ju c'do gje e lidhni me serbet, apo shkaun sic i thoni ju.Ne itali ishte para pak vitesh nje diskutim per shqipetaret.Prinderit italiane ngrenin problemin  qe femijet e tyre duke pase ne klase femije shqipetare,me cilesite e mesiperme, kishin filluar dhe ato te mbanin arme.Per kete fenomen ato kerkonin qe femijet ekstrakomunitare e kryesisht shqipetaret te qendronin ne klasa te vecanta!!!!Tema qe une ngre hyn tek stndartet, e standartet duan by.the te realizohen, por ndonjehere dhe tru.



Shiko ti pjellë greku!

Po të interesoi se sa të edukuar janë kosovarët, eja në Kosovë të shohësh me sytë e tu. Mos na konstrukto teori bajate e futja p.ordhë, por njoftohu me realitetin jo nga distanca, por me kontakte direkte. Natyrisht, si pjellë greku që je, ti ke paragjykime dhe ide të shtrembëruara mbi shqiptarët e Kosovës dhe nuk të intereson e vërteta, por propaganda anti-shqiptare që ta lansosh këtu në forum. E meqë flet për trurin e shqiptarit kosovar në mënyrë përçmuese, ja unë ku po të them që ti je një copë truthari pa identitet.

Po të të interesojnë armët e kosovarëve, eja të t'i tregojmë se ku i kemi e sa i kemi... Bujrum!

----------


## Val9

Anesti_55

Une nuk di ku paske ndegju se te gjith "kosovaret" mbajn arme? Une dhe familja pra me te gjith axhallar, miq, shok i njoh shum mir dhe kerkush nuk mban arme, pra ne shtepi.
Po sa per ata te cillet jetojn ngat kufirit me Serbin me siguri qe kan dhe i kuptoj shum fort, sepse kufiret e Kosoves nuk jan te mrbojutr nga kerkush momentalisht, nuk kena ushtria (Mos um thuni qe KFOR-i, sepse KFOR-i esht nenrezoluten 1244, Kosova pra pjes e Serbis pa kufira).

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Anesti pse po menon per demilitarizimin e trurit tek ne? edhe pse menon qe ne kosove po mbahen arme a beson se ne me qef i kemi dasht armet apo po na vë neve kosovarët në nivel të ulët?

----------


## Anesti_55

[QUOTE]


> duhet te kesh ndonje gje kunder Kosoves  ti  se kete lloj problemi e kemi ne te Shqiperise me shume se ata,qenke dhe nga Durresi dhe nuk e dike!!!! QUOTE]


Me fal , per shprehjen por nuk mjafton te lexosh por duhet dhe te kuptosh se c'far shkruhet.Or njeri, une nuk mund te pyes kosovaret per shqipetaret se cfar plehrash jane, pasi ato i di une me mire se ato.Une kam bere nje pyetje konkrete per ato se c'mednim kane ato per armen.Neeurope eshte e ndaluar te mbahet arme.Por mesa kam ndigjuar ka fillur nje diskutim per mbajtje arme gjahu per vetmbrojtje pasi qyteterimi europian po ndjehet i kercenuar nga kriminaliteti gjithmon ne rritje i ekstakomunitareve.Por ato i druhen me te keqes, militarizimit  te  trurit per vete popullin e tyre.Ti me thua se c'bejne ne qipro e ne lazarat,ne kenete e ne kombinat?????.

----------


## Anesti_55

> Shiko ti pjellë greku!
> 
> Po të interesoi se sa të edukuar janë kosovarët, eja në Kosovë të shohësh me sytë e tu. Mos na konstrukto teori bajate e futja p.ordhë, por njoftohu me realitetin jo nga distanca, por me kontakte direkte. Natyrisht, si pjellë greku që je, ti ke paragjykime dhe ide të shtrembëruara mbi shqiptarët e Kosovës dhe nuk të intereson e vërteta, por propaganda anti-shqiptare që ta lansosh këtu në forum. E meqë flet për trurin e shqiptarit kosovar në mënyrë përçmuese, ja unë ku po të them që ti je një copë truthari pa identitet.
> 
> Po të të interesojnë armët e kosovarëve, eja të t'i tregojmë se ku i kemi e sa i kemi... Bujrum!


Interesant me ty kam pase dhe kontradikta te tjera dhe po shoh se nuk ta kam hanger hakun.Po ku ke lexuar ti qe une te jem shprehur se ju mbani arme se jeni te pa edukuar etj.Jeni ju qe po thoni se mabni areme. Une vetem ju kam pyetur.Por dhe nje here ju perseris,une nuk flas per arme ne gjendje lufte, qe natyrisht ne te tilla kushte njeriu sillet jashte edukimit te tij.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Edhe cka dmth me ket? kur e dike se si sillet njeriu ne gjendje lufte?

----------


## Anesti_55

> Edhe cka dmth me ket? kur e dike se si sillet njeriu ne gjendje lufte?


Lexo se cka kam shkruajte per vete dhe te mesosh se cfar pergjigje kerkoj nga ju.Disa here e kam permende se nuk flas per nje qendrim per armen ne kohe lufte!!!!Une nuk kam asnje synim carmatimi se nuk esht kjo detyra ime une flas per edukimin.E kur flitet per edukim do te thote se militariximi i trurit eshte nje fenomen negativ per vet shoqerine.Pra ne mardheniet kosovare me kosovar e jo me shkaun.Lexoje c'kam then per vetene pastaj nise me u pergjigje.

----------


## skampin

[QUOTE=Anesti_55;2341009]


> Me fal , per shprehjen por nuk mjafton te lexosh por duhet dhe te kuptosh se c'far shkruhet.Or njeri, une nuk mund te pyes kosovaret per shqipetaret se cfar plehrash jane, pasi ato i di une me mire se ato.Une kam bere nje pyetje konkrete per ato se c'mednim kane ato per armen.Neeurope eshte e ndaluar te mbahet arme.Por mesa kam ndigjuar ka fillur nje diskutim per mbajtje arme gjahu per vetmbrojtje pasi qyteterimi europian po ndjehet i kercenuar nga kriminaliteti gjithmon ne rritje i ekstakomunitareve.Por ato i druhen me te keqes, militarizimit  te  trurit per vete popullin e tyre.Ti me thua se c'bejne ne qipro e ne lazarat,ne kenete e ne kombinat?????.


Kur nuk te interesojne shembujt qe sjellin te tjeret hape temen per vendin nga je dhe mos u hidh deri ne Kosove se bie ters kjo.hapi syte thirri mendjes dhe analizo ato qe shkruan se si mund te tingellojne ne veshet e te tjereve.
kush te tha ty qe ne europe jane te ndaluara armet??kushdo mund te nxjerre leje arme vetem duhet te plotesoje kushtet qe percakton ligji dhe kaq kurse sa per armet e gjahut kane ata qe pasion kane gjahun dhe vetem kaq.kjo eshte e vertete te pakten per vendin ku une jetoj.

----------


## ARKIA

> Peshendetje.Natyrisht qe kam ndegjuar se eshte kryer nje proces per grumbullimin e armeve.A ka nje ligj per armet pa leje?Ajo qe me intereson me shume eshte per  demilitarizimin e trurit tek kosovaret.A kane tendenca per mbajtje arme.A ndjehen rehate pa te?A eshte ndjesia tek te rijte qe te mbajne me vete nje arme te ftohte.Pra i japin  prioritet armes apo mendjes per tu mbrojtur.


*Popull i militarizuar*- nuk ka kuptim ne shqip .
Nje keshille si shqiptari-shqiptarit, mos perdor nocione tek te cilat kompetencat tuaja jane te zbehta deri ne te pa qena per  mungese te kultivimit gjuhesor dhe jo vetem!
Gezuar!

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Te mbajme arme ne si shqiptare ka qene tradita pasi edhe vete historia ka qene keshtu. Sidomos ne Veri dhe Kosove gjithashtu arma mbahet e varur ne mure si psh ciftja. Arma sherben edhe si vetembrojte dhe jam krejtesisht kundra me hapesin e temes. Nuk ulet kriminaliteti kur ti nuk lejon armen, madje e shton dhe ato krime bohen kur armet jane blere ne te zeze.

----------


## Testim

> Pyetja ishte per kosovaret dhe jo per grket.Interesant ktu nuk ka gje per tu fyer.kur une shprehem per demilitarizim te trurit kjo nenkupton qe edukimi yt te arrje ne ate shkalle qe sido qe te vijne kontradiktat te mos shkoje ndermend me perdore arme,


O shoq, po mundohem t'a them në kupë të qiellit, se ti nuk dëgjoke, ajo që kërkon ti është arritur 7.000 fish, ne jemi bo dele, durojmë gjithçka, nënat e dëshmorëve kanë lozur mendsh nga uria dhe varfëria, shumica e popullit ha bukën thatë, veteranët nuk dinë çfarë është një jetesë standarde, njeriu këtu vdes pse s'ka lekë për një kuti tableta, mos të flasim për gjëra tjera.

Ndërkohë vje nji aso pederasti qeveritar me veturë 100.000 , dhe ia shkel gazin para hundëve tua. 

Kush i duron këto sene? Vetëm ata që nuk ia kanë haberin kulturës militare. S'ka këtu kulturë militare. Neve na nevojitet e kundërta e asaj që kërkon ti. Na nevojitet pikërisht kultura militare, një popull që di të ndëshkojë të keqin, prandaj bëra krahasim me rininë greke, se sado që i kam armiq, hakun nuk ua ha, janë tregu burra, sepse kur qeveria nuk ka konsideratë ndaj teje, ti duhet të përdorësh ligjin e RECIPROCITETIT, dmth as ti nuk duhet të kesh konsideratë ndaj tyre.




> Tema qe une ngre hyn tek stndartet, e standartet duan by.the te realizohen, por ndonjehere dhe tru.


Fatkeqësisht, armët sado që të ndalohen, ato gjithëmonë do t'u ndalohen njerëzve të drejtë. Sepse i drejti e zbaton ligjin dmth e dorëzon armën, kurse hajni mban armë pa leje, e fusin në burg, e paguan burgun me lekë, ia konfiskojnë armën, e blen prapë armën e re.

Njësoj sikurse ndalimi i vjedhjes. Vjedhja ndalohet vetëm për ata që nuk kanë mundësi të vjedhin. Për ata që kanë mundësi të vjedhin (politikanët), _de fakto,_ vjedhja është e lejuar.

----------

